# Coping with Machine Vibration



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

I have been having a slight problem with my Acaia Coffee Scales.

They tend to overhang the Vesuvius drip tray & are so delicate the readings jump all over the place when the pump cuts in. Great care is needed not to let them touch the exhaust pipe where it enters the drip tray.

As you can see from the pics I found a solution by setting the scale on a standard, 6 x 6, kitchen wall tile.

I leave the scale permanently mounted on the tile & move the two together. It make handling the scale much easier & remains steady as a rock on the Machine drip tray.

















Like to have a simple uncomplicated solution


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Elegant solution, Ron.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

My Acaias don't bother about the vibration from my pump (although they were terrible with the vibrations from the wind at the stall) - do you think the Vesuvius is bad for vibrations?


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

The variation of the pump pressure as it proceeds through a profile is probably the cause. Not noticeable to me but the scales picked it up


----------



## twotone (Jan 13, 2015)

Apologies for going slightly off topic guys, but anyone have link to buy these scales at a decent price?

Thanks

Tony

PS, great set up btw.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

twotone said:


> Apologies for going slightly off topic guys, but anyone have link to buy these scales at a decent price?


http://www.ozonecoffee.co.uk/shop/acaia-scales/ are the only UK distributors at the moment but there's talk they might become more widely available soon


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

twotone said:


> Apologies for going slightly off topic guys, but anyone have link to buy these scales at a decent price?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


Grindsmiths in Manchester were also selling them. I can't remember how much for though.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

twotone said:


> Apologies for going slightly off topic guys, but anyone have link to buy these scales at a decent price?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


Try grindsmiths Manchester


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

twotone said:


> Apologies for going slightly off topic guys, but anyone have link to buy these scales at a decent price?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


My Daughter works at Ozone. She says they have them in stock £145.20


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

ronsil said:


> I have been having a slight problem with my Acaia Coffee Scales.
> 
> They tend to overhang the Vesuvius drip tray & are so delicate the readings jump all over the place when the pump cuts in. Great care is needed not to let them touch the exhaust pipe where it enters the drip tray.
> 
> ...


Hi Ron,

just happened upon this, could be of use to you? It shows you how to adjust the sensitivity of the scales. Maybe this is common knowledge but I'd not seen it before.

http://acaia.co/blogs/news/17635856-acaia-university-weighing-sensor


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Xpenno said:


> Hi Ron,
> 
> just happened upon this, could be of use to you? It shows you how to adjust the sensitivity of the scales. Maybe this is common knowledge but I'd not seen it before.
> 
> http://acaia.co/blogs/news/17635856-acaia-university-weighing-sensor


Top boy! Mine were unusable in the wind at the stall a couple of weeks ago, i'll try cranking that up this time round


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> Top boy! Mine were unusable in the wind at the stall a couple of weeks ago, i'll try cranking that up this time round


Hope it helps mate!! I've never read the user guide so there are probably 100 other things that they can do that I don't know about.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I've got the user guide printed off, 23 pages or something. Being a man I thought 'how hard can it be to use scales' and drawered it


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Interesting - many thanks for that


----------



## Vieux Clou (Oct 22, 2014)

What did your wife say about the hole in the wall?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Xpenno said:


> Hope it helps mate!! I've never read the user guide so there are probably 100 other things that they can do that I don't know about.


(Apart from the display) The scales were much better with that setting cranked up to the max. Response time was still pretty good and it was only the massive gusts of wind that made them wobble - even then it was only a gram or so. Last time there were unusable.


----------

